

Show HN: Chrome Extension saves the last Tweet you read to easily find it later. - Trufa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/remember-last-read-tweet/fnfjecnchnojlpniikiibnglpbonimnb

======
Trufa
This is my first published extension. I'm sure there might be some issues
which I'll be glad to fix.

This is the github page: <http://trufa.github.com/Remember-Last-Read-Tweet/>
And this is here is the source: <https://github.com/trufa/Remember-Last-Read-
Tweet>

The main reason I created this extension is the fact that it didn't make much
sense to me the way the Twitter flow if you don't want to miss any tweet, I
was always scrolling until I found my the last tweet I had read and reading
things in inverse chronological order.

That said a new feature I will soon add to the extension is an option to mark
the last tweet but go back to the top and start reading from there if you
prefer that flow.

